# Dish refuses to replace my 211



## DishDiggler (Feb 15, 2006)

My 211 HDMI has been out since august of 2006. I have called them 3 times over this time and they refuse to send another out. Im tired of the software excuse. I think I should be able to get another to try out considering I pay them over $100 a month. Does anyone have a confirmed working email address to contact someone besides the lackeys on the support lines? Thanks

New receiver came yesterday! HDMI is working on this one.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

DishDiggler said:


> My 211 HDMI has been out since august of 2006. I have called them 3 times over this time and they refuse to send another out. Im tired of the software excuse. I think I should be able to get another to try out considering I pay them over $100 a month. Does anyone have a confirmed working email address to contact someone besides the lackeys on the support lines? Thanks


[email protected]


----------



## DishDiggler (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks John W


----------

